# Spanish Omelette Question



## larry_stewart (Aug 14, 2019)

Is there a traditional recipe for a Spanish Omelette ?    or is it just one of those things that each household has their own take on it ?  and, is a Spanish omelette a recipe from Spain?   or is it the type of thing that it just contains ingredients that are consistent with Spanish cuisine, and therefore, adopted the name ??

My dad used to make it back in the day, but every recipe I have seen through my searches look nothing like it.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 14, 2019)

It's probably one of those things you hear about that if you ask 100 cooks for the recipe, you'd get 100 different recipes!  Can you think of any unusual ingredients that made your dad's omelette unique?  Maybe something used in other dishes in the kitchen back then?


----------



## taxlady (Aug 14, 2019)

My boyfriend had omelettes during a vacation to Spain in the 1970s. The only thing I can remember about that omelette, was that it had French fries, in the omelette. I thought it was weird enough that I didn't try it. He thought they were yummy. The restos did call it a Spanish omelette.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 14, 2019)

There is the Spanish tortilla which is nothing like the Mexican tortilla. It's an omelette with potatoes.

https://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/spanish-tortilla


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 14, 2019)

We had an exchange student from Madrid; she made a Spanish tortilla (omelet) for us once, using her dad's recipe; it's definitely a Spanish dish. It's pretty simple, so there isn't a lot of opportunity for variation. It was almost 20 years ago, but I remember them being pretty much like this. I've never heard of using French fries in it. Take that for what it's worth [emoji38]
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2738/real-spanish-omelette


----------



## taxlady (Aug 14, 2019)

The French fries in the omelette were probably more convenient and maybe the tourists liked it that way. Or, maybe it was a Mallorca variation.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 14, 2019)

So my dad's recipe ( not an exact recipe, just what I watched him do)
Basically 2 stalks of celery, 1 green pepper, 1 onion ( all small diced)
1 package of mushrooms 8 - 10 oz). sliced 

all sweated in olive oil with a little salt
Then open ( 2) 8 oz cans of Tomato sauce 
Salt and pepper

Cook til veggies are done 

Then he used to make an Omelette with the above in the center.

Most of the recipes Ive seen online have potato in them ( and I think I've made something like that for my wife in the past)

I did find this recipe online that is similar to my dads.

https://www.bbonline.com/recipes/sugarcamp-1178.html

(I like the added Olives in the above recipe, gotta try that)


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 14, 2019)

Larry, that sounds to me more like an omelet in the traditional omelet sense rather than the Spanish tortilla, aka omelet. 

It reminds me of the naming of the French mother sauces - sauce espagnole means Spanish sauce, because it's darker than béchamel and Spanish people are darker than French people. (We wouldn't describe it this way these days, but that was in the 1840s I believe.) In the same way, your dad's version of a Spanish omelet uses some ingredients (the green pepper and the tomato sauce) that in England and France are associated with Spain, so that's where the name came from. That's my educated guess anyway.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 14, 2019)

taxlady said:


> The French fries in the omelette were probably more convenient and maybe the tourists liked it that way. Or, maybe it was a Mallorca variation.


I'm guessing door #1.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 14, 2019)

I just got a call from my physical therapist about our appointment for tomorrow and that reminded me - she's from Barcelona! I can ask her if she's familiar with the Spanish omelet your dad made, Larry.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 14, 2019)

A Spaniish omelette, or tortilla, is the kissing cousin of the Italian Fritatta. They both contain diced potatoes, some kind of sausage, peppers (hot, sweet or both), and one or more cheeses. Sausage, peppers and cheese(s) should be country specific. Other vegetables as desired may be added.

Best prepared in a well greased iron skillet, once cooked through, the fritatta needs cheese on top, put under the broiler until it gets brown and gooey and lifted out of the skillet to a serving platter with spatulas, while the tortilla has the cheese inside because it is served by turning it upside down onto a serving platter. Cut both into wedges to serve.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 14, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I just got a call from my physical therapist about our appointment for tomorrow and that reminded me - she's from Barcelona! I can ask her if she's familiar with the Spanish omelet your dad made, Larry.



Would be interesting to hear her take on it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 14, 2019)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> A Spaniish omelette, or tortilla, is the kissing cousin of the Italian Fritatta. They both contain diced potatoes, *some kind of sausage, peppers (hot, sweet or both), and one or more cheeses*. Sausage, peppers and cheese(s) should be country specific. Other vegetables as desired may be added.



The traditional Spanish tortilla doesn't have meat or vegetables other than potatoes and onions. .


----------



## caseydog (Aug 14, 2019)

I love Tortilla de patatas. I ate them every chance I could on my trips to Spain. 

I have never seen one in Spain with any meat or cheese in it. I'm sure somebody has done it, but it is not a common sight. Also, unlike a frittata, a tortilla de patatas is cooked completely on the stove top -- it never goes into the oven or under a broiler. 

Gaby at the _Bon Appetit_ Test Kitchen does a good demonstration video. I like her way, because it looks like what a Spanish home cook would do. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gYA0UVEAFA&t=3s

CD


----------



## taxlady (Aug 15, 2019)

I think I will give that a try, on a day I am willing to eat potato. That isn't a big leap from using French fries.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 19, 2019)

So Larry, it turns out that, according to my Spanish physical therapist, your dad is right - there is a dish called a Spanish omelet that is different from the Spanish tortilla with potatoes. She said her mother made it regularly. It's basically the vegetables you listed, sautéed in olive oil and set aside. Then make an omelet, put the veggie mixture on one side and fold the other side over it.

Here's one version: https://www.food.com/recipe/president-nixons-spanish-omelet-190029


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 19, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> So Larry, it turns out that, according to my Spanish physical therapist, your dad is right - there is a dish called a Spanish omelet that is different from the Spanish tortilla with potatoes. She said her mother made it regularly. It's basically the vegetables you listed, sautéed in olive oil and set aside. Then make an omelet, put the veggie mixture on one side and fold the other side over it.
> 
> Here's one version: https://www.food.com/recipe/president-nixons-spanish-omelet-190029
> View attachment 36239



Cool!! Thanks for following up.

My dad made it for us years ago, one of my fond childhood memories.
I actually am not crazy about eggs ( its a texture thing),  but  Still make the sauce and serve it over toast.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 19, 2019)

My dear MIL made the best "Spanish sauce" that she used over scrambled eggs. I made it a few times ages ago (before kids) and used it over chicken breasts, too. I did a little googling and, lo and behold, I found something very close to what I remember...and it's basically Spanish sofrito. What I DO remember about her version was that she would toss small pimento-stuffed olives, cut in half at the "equator", into her sauce. She also shook in a couple of drops of tabasco sauce. It. Was. So. Good.

*Simple Sofrito Recipe*

Back in the early 1970s, the green peppers found in grocery stores were just the bell kind. If I were to make this again, I know I can get my hands on Anaheim peppers with no problem.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 19, 2019)

That looks great, *CG*!  And I have some Anaheims, ready to pick!


----------

